# Protest in Zamalek



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

we drove through a protest tonight between nr Cairo Opera House, on the Nile. Large group of people blocking the road

Dont know what it was about, do you ???


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

Lanason said:


> we drove through a protest tonight between nr Cairo Opera House, on the Nile. Large group of people blocking the road
> 
> Dont know what it was about, do you ???


They want there money back because nobody told them that a Verdi Opera was all in Italian, and they couldnt understand a word!


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

kevinthegulf said:


> They want there money back because nobody told them that a Verdi Opera was all in Italian, and they couldnt understand a word!


:clap2::clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> we drove through a protest tonight between nr Cairo Opera House, on the Nile. Large group of people blocking the road
> 
> Dont know what it was about, do you ???




No idea Adrian but can tell you that the Opera house is Gezirah not Zamalek,
Gezirah is the island and the part you know as Zamalek ie July St etc is the area of Zamalek.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Lanason said:


> we drove through a protest tonight between nr Cairo Opera House, on the Nile. Large group of people blocking the road
> 
> Dont know what it was about, do you ???


Was something to do with the teachers' union elections, which took place about 6 weeks ago, the Muslim Brotherhood's teachers won most of it, but the union's officials refuse to let the "winners" be in charge, so they been protesting against that ever since, last night's protest was meant to be in front of the "Educational Professions' union" HQ (Sorry if the translation is not THAT accurate), which happened to be located near the Opera house and the Asr el "Neel" bridge.......

Çáíæã ÇáÓÇÈÚ | "ãÚáãæ ÇáÅÎæÇä" íÞØÚæä ßæÈÑì ÞÕÑ Çáäíá ãÑÊíä

Couldn't find a link for it in English, sorry......


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> No idea Adrian but can tell you that the Opera house is Gezirah not Zamalek,
> Gezirah is the island and the part you know as Zamalek ie July St etc is the area of Zamalek.


Mmm I need a politics lesson not a geography lesson ;-)


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Ah I see - many thanks. They seemed peaceful but did add to the traffic chaos


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Mmm I need a politics lesson not a geography lesson ;-)




but at least you will now know where you are or where you have been


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

True - just not sure where I am going


----------

